# God gave me an answer



## Tim Bailey (Feb 3, 2006)

Funny story. I was having a conversation with god, while I was cleaning up my yard.
I told him I wasn't sure if I would be ready to raise bees again this year. 
I was working in the backyard.
I walked around the side of the house to the front yard, and found a nice swarm of honey bees in the pine tree in front of the house.
I went and got one of my old boxes. Walked over put it underneath the Swarm. Nipped off the branches and laid it on top of my box. They flowed into my box like water.
I am feeling truly blessed. 

BTW: God gave me my answer.


----------



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes :thumbsup:


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Not saying this in a atheist tone, but maybe the bees gave you the answer.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

rwlaw said:


> Not saying this in a atheist tone, but maybe the bees gave you the answer.


x2

Rusty


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

rwlaw said:


> Not saying this in a atheist tone, but maybe the bees gave you the answer.


How about we meet in the middle and call it "Bee Gods gave the answer" or "God's Bees gave the answer"  

OP, congratulations and enjoy. Nature is beautiful.


----------



## BuckeyeBeek (Apr 16, 2013)

Tim Bailey said:


> Funny story. I was having a conversation with god, while I was cleaning up my yard.
> I told him I wasn't sure if I would be ready to raise bees again this year.
> I was working in the backyard.
> I walked around the side of the house to the front yard, and found a nice swarm of honey bees in the pine tree in front of the house.
> ...


Amen Tim, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Tim Bailey said:


> Funny story. I was having a conversation with god, while I was cleaning up my yard.
> I told him I wasn't sure if I would be ready to raise bees again this year.
> I was working in the backyard.
> I walked around the side of the house to the front yard, and found a nice swarm of honey bees in the pine tree in front of the house.
> ...


Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

rwlaw said:


> Not saying this in a atheist tone, but maybe the bees gave you the answer.


My first thought was "Why would God care who keeps bees?"

Neat that a swarm showed up, though!


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

I would say my answer is: God answered you through the bees. Same way He speaks of His existence through nature. :applause:


----------



## Treehopper (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm feeling left behind...I've never even seen a swarm in person. Yet.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Wonderful story, and must have also been a wonderful experience Tim.


----------



## dtrooster (Apr 4, 2016)

God , the bees or old fashioned karma you got your answer. Good luck and God bless


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Treehopper said:


> I'm feeling left behind...I've never even seen a swarm in person. Yet.


Ask God. Maybe he'll send ya one.


----------



## B Steve B (Jun 4, 2015)

Tim Bailey said:


> Funny story. I was having a conversation with god, while I was cleaning up my yard.
> I told him I wasn't sure if I would be ready to raise bees again this year.
> I was working in the backyard.
> I walked around the side of the house to the front yard, and found a nice swarm of honey bees in the pine tree in front of the house.
> ...


I guess you know what to do now. 



jwcarlson said:


> My first thought was "Why would God care who keeps bees?"


Maybe because someone asked?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Regardless of what/who gave you your answer, you got it. Now, enjoy the addiction.


----------



## Outdoor N8 (Aug 7, 2015)

Tim Bailey said:


> BTW: God gave me my answer.


Yes, No and Not now. This one was Yes, oh joy!


----------



## BuckeyeBeek (Apr 16, 2013)

It was probably just a "godincidence"


----------



## kaeckman (Mar 22, 2013)

That's fantastic!


----------



## Steve in Ga. (May 23, 2016)

Congrats, I think that Mr. Bailey got it right in the first post.


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

Regardless of anyone's religious opinion, Mr. Bailey was meant to get back into beekeeping.

I always say "Everything happens for a reason."


----------



## richr58 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mr Bailey thanks for sharing. God was gracious to you. Ain't that great. Enjoy


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

God just got you out of cleaning up the yard for a while, even better.

I really hate a yard, pure waste of good time having to mow grass that does not produce anything of value. Gardens make food. Yards are just work.


----------

